# Whats life like after recovery?



## Sike25

id want to do everything. id enjoy life as much as possible. id enjoy the bad. life with depersonalization is no life what so ever.

my topic i guess when u recover 100% [and u will] what will u do?

and if u have recovered heres three questions:

1.what was the first emotion u felt?
2.what did u do when u realized u were recovered?
3.How did ur life change after recovery?


----------



## Guest

Carpe diem


----------



## MIndfAEL

ill believe in God


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Feels like you wake up from the dream world.
Suddenly, there is purpose again.


----------



## Whitehazel

I can't wait. I just hope it's soon!!


----------



## belugaboy

literally cannot wait! we will all be such better people for it. This experience teaches you not to take life for granted


----------



## DP boy

itll be like the old movie its a wonderful life and im gonna run through town screaming at everybody


----------



## katiej

but wat to u all mean by recovery? i mean im here and present etc,,, but life makes no sense to me.. im scared n feel i dunno how i got here and the world around me got here... its terrifying...


----------



## Mushishi

What is this "recovery" you speak of?


----------



## optimusrhyme

id go streaking in the quad.


----------



## Sike25

Mushishi said:


> What is this "recovery" you speak of?


what do u mean?


----------



## wanna go away

I did not know that recovery was an option. This is my first time on here and I am so very glad to know that "recovery" is possible.


----------



## Tommygunz

Ah man, It's totally sweet. It's like an early nineties beer commercial. Nothin but wet T-shirt contests, everyone wearing bold colors and listening to music that sounds like the theme song from "saved by the bell", and there's always one blonde guy rockin the mullet.

Lol, that'd be pretty cool. But really everything just goes back to normal really. You feel comfortable and stable. You aren't analyzing every single thought, action and feeling. You pretty much resume where you left off. Only it seems for most people, they are far better off than before. With a host of new ideas and insights that they never would have acquired without experiencing Dp/Dr. Of course the struggles in life don't simply vanish after recovery. But they don't seem quite as difficult as they did before. You really gain an entirely new perspective on life after recovering. All the things that would have been stressful or demanding before, kind of pale in comparison to what you've been through. You are better, smarter and stronger after recovering. And every day is one that you look forward to.


----------



## wanna go away

I like the beer commercial comparison! How do you reach that point? I have a therapist and is awesome at making me look at my issues but I can't afford her. So, I find this site. I am amazed that there are other people that can explain what I am feeling. My lame description of my emotional state to my husband was that I felt like a zero. Not good, not bad just void. Now I have learned that I was depersonalizing and that I am an awesome actress.


----------



## Walkingzombie

Beautiful beyond words.


----------



## doritocakes

Whenever I hear anyone say, "it gets better" in any context, I wish it could be true, but I don't believe it


----------



## wanna go away

It is sooooo true. Listen to music.


----------



## wanna go away

It will get better. It may get worse. But it will always get better.....i.promise....and I don't even know you- life really is good inpite of all the hurdles. You can do it. Listen to kid rock. It is inspiring. .


----------



## I am he

I am 100% recovered, and your life feels enriched after recovery. You only realise that you have recovered some time after you have actually recovered...This is because when you have recovered, you no longer 'self assess' yourself constantly, so it is some time later you just sort of realise "Hey, I no longer have DP!" because you are so distracted from the DP.
Do I regret the year that I suffered from DP? No, not at all. In a way, I am glad that I had it for that time, as I came out a more intelligent, enriched person, and it really taught me a lot about life, Eg, I no longer worry about little things at all, I am a much more relaxed calm person, and a much more considerate and less selfish person after DP.

While you are living with DP, It is hell, you think your life is over...When you are recovered, you really realise how much better DP has made life, it makes you appreciate normal life.


----------



## Troubled.

I cannot wait till I recover from DP! Fuck is it ever helll. I can't enjoy anything, actually, some days I get relief where I can totally get my mind off It. But other times it is literally just straight hell where I cannot do anything because I feel so dettatched from my body and my mind, then I get serious panic attatcks. I swear I've been close to recovery a few times but went back into DP again because I gave those stupid scary thoughts attention. I just need to learn not to do that.

Anybody have tips that'll help me fully recover?? Please







I'm desperate to get back to my old self because now I just found out my dad has cancer.. I think that's the reason why I spiraled back into DP.


----------



## mancalledpete

I've had DP almost my whole conscious life... I actually never really considered the possibility that I might 'recover'. If I did, I'm not sure how I would cope because I don't know anything different. Scary.


----------



## Thidwick

It is a gift unlike anything you've ever experienced. I've been struggling with my second episode for about a month now... but I'm having a fantastic night and I feel alive again. I've been watching TV and listening to music and just enjoying the moment. I worry that it won't last since I usually wake up DP'd to hell and back even after a good night, but it's that exact thought that keeps my DP going.

My best advice is stop giving a fuck. DP feeds on fear, but once you stop giving it control you'll find yourself in a much better state of mind. The most important thing you can do is stop analyzing yourself. If you're always checking to see if you're "normal" or not, you'll always have DP. It's once you stop giving a shit and just go about your life that you'll start recovering.


----------



## SnowFlake

yeah I think my mom getting cancer was part of the cocktail this time around. She is in remission knock on wood, so thats out of the picture, but it was crazy I started having these really short but intense moodswings... But yeah in most cases it does get better sooner than you think. I don't know if you people think any higher of the DSMV than I do but for what its worth it rates depersonalization as having pretty good outcomes , or in other words rates of recovery. Even if you have brain damage which I might from benzos so I feel liberty to address the subject , even if you have brain damage the outcomes for rehabilitation are quite good, so to put it plain, don't believe the hype, you'll hear some horror stories as you try to understand your situation but there are lots of reasons to have real hope. I recovered once already myself entirelly spontanteouslly , I don't really know how the process worked I just got better without really noticing it. This time its taking a little longer but I have had some glimpses. One of them a whole day long.

As for advice , try sudoko, green tea, consult an herbalist, most of all don't just lay around in bed. That one is really tough for me, I know you can say oh I am such a reject or whatever , but everyone has interests of some sort. If you don't have a hobby get one, make one. Don't dwell, I know thats easier said than done but just don't do it, honestly I never thought I would recommend this but if you feel you have exhausted natural options (which if you ask me are preferable and probably more efficient long term, the first time I recovered it was by quitting the drugs I was on, and I was DP free for the better part of four years) try a SMALL dose of an antidepressant, thats helping me this time. Although I will probably halve it after the first month. Seriouslly people things can always get better , even if it just means accepting your situation. Sometimes you can't get back to where you were but you can always improve upon your situation.


----------



## Juan

When you 'recover', you forget. You live your life, and you don't look back. To get there, you stop analyzing your feeling day by day. you allow yourself to feel, and not make the feelings go away.


----------



## Jpa

I came out of the detachment out of body experience but for some reason feel like I have no clue who I am. I felt more connected when I was in it. Now I feel less connected to my family and have no feelings for anything because of all the horrible thoughts about life. I have completely lost myself and desire to do anything. This has just killed me. Any suggestions on getting feelings and feel connected again. Please help!


----------



## xxmdogxx

Jpa said:


> I came out of the detachment out of body experience but for some reason feel like I have no clue who I am. I felt more connected when I was in it. Now I feel less connected to my family and have no feelings for anything because of all the horrible thoughts about life. I have completely lost myself and desire to do anything. This has just killed me. Any suggestions on getting feelings and feel connected again. Please help!


this is all natural your just readjusting I really think dp puts your brain through stresses that are not natural and recover is just an uneasy process as is acquiring the disorder, I've experienced this first hand.


----------

